# New grill I bought - need help



## 95Z71 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi, i happened to stumble across this forum and i think it's great!!!

I bought a new brinkman gas grill at walmart last week (198.00) which i thought was a good deal.  It's a 3 burner at 45,000 btu's and a side burner at 13,500.  

My problem is that it does not seem to do as good of job as i thought it would.  I've cooked on gas grills before with no such problems.  

Does the cooking grates have anything to do with how the food looks and taste?  It has porcelin stainless steel grates if that helps.  Just not sure if it's me or the grill.   
thanks


----------



## JohnL (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome 95Z!
You'll like it here, lot's of great info.
Could you please elaborate on the problems that you're experiencing?
I don't think the grates would hurt anything.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 11, 2007)

Your burner may need to be adjusted--the flame should show blue flame,not yellow.
Your BTUs are pretty good. Let it heat up very hot before putting the food on.


----------



## 95Z71 (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't know how to really elaborate on the grill.  Guess i just need more practice.  

My grill is showing a blue flame when cooking.  Btw how do you adjust it just i case i need to?

On a onther note, what type of grate does everyone prefer?


----------



## Katie H (Feb 11, 2007)

95Z71 said:
			
		

> On a onther note, what type of grate does everyone prefer?


Hi 95...,

We have a new, well it's a year old, gas grill that has the porcelain/enamel-coated grill grate.  Love it.  Much prefer that to any other type.  It's so easy to clean.  I usually clean ours after every use.

If we've grilled something with a sugary-based sauce, I remove the grate, put it into a plastic trash bag and spray it with oven cleaner.  Seal the bag and let it sit overnight.  By morning, the grate can be easily cleaned to look just like new.

Enjoy your grill.  It can become your second stove, especially during the warmer months when you don't want to heat the kitchen up.


----------



## Floyd (Apr 22, 2008)

I had a Brinkman that cost about the same and I had problems getting it to heat. I eventually replaced the hose/regulator, bypassing the side burner and it worked just fine after that. For the money it's not a bad grill but I've heard they can be hard to get parts for.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Apr 22, 2008)

95Z71 said:


> On a onther note, what type of grate does everyone prefer?


 
I have cast iron on mine...does a nice job of soaking up heat and giving you a nice sizzle when you put food on, and it has developed it's own slick surface.

Could you elaborate what problems you are having with your grill?


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> Could you elaborate what problems you are having with your grill?


I doubt you are going to get an answer bowlingshirt. This user has not logged on in over a year.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Apr 22, 2008)

GB said:


> I doubt you are going to get an answer bowlingshirt. This user has not logged on in over a year.


 
LOL, I didn't see where the poster above me bumped an old thread.


----------



## Floyd (Apr 22, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> LOL, I didn't see where the poster above me bumped an old thread.


 
OOP! my bad. I'm a newbie here and I'm still trying to figure out how this all works. My old Brinkman now sulks unused and uncovered waiting for the next yard sale. It's a tankless affair now that I've taken up with my gleaming, stainless mistriss. The lord knows I've tried to make it work but these new models with their searing burners and accesories galore were to much to resist.


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

No harm done Floyd (and welcome to the site!). I just didn't want bowlingshirt getting discouraged when the original poster did not answer his question


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2008)

I was kinda curious what problems they were having, too 
I'll have to remember to check the dates on what I read


----------



## Floyd (Apr 22, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I was kinda curious what problems they were having, too
> I'll have to remember to check the dates on what I read


 
I can tell you that I had a problem with the ignighter almost right away then the hose and regulator on my Brinkman. I replaced it and bypassed the side burner and the thing started working again. I bought a Tec last month and really like it so far. Three times the $$ though.


----------

